# Second edition



## robert flynt (Oct 15, 2014)

Kasumi, with the sales depth. Picked us up Friday and took us to the pottery village to see all the different kinds of pottery and from there we drove down the coast to a place where we rode a ski lift to the top of a mountain.
Here you could look down on the Sea of Japan and five lakes. I noted a number of aquaculture pens where people in boats were tending them. Saturday Michitsugu Kono-san picked us and drove us to Seki to meet up with knife maker Murray Carter. We spent the night with them in a traditional house and slept on the floor. Both Donna and I were sore from sleeping on futons on the floor. We vowed never to experience that again. The next day we visited the knife show where we saw lot and lots of kitchen cutlery at very good prices. Then it was off by cab to the bullet train for a ride to Tsukuba to spend the night. Tuesday we took off to Osaka where we will stay till departure. We visited the Shinsaibashisuji covered shopping street twice and have walked for many miles there. And by the way Donna hollerd uncle first, said she's had all the shopping she wants. This place is nothing but miles small shops on both sides of the pedestrian street. The city is huge and I think is one of the most beautiful cities you can see Will try to send more pictures if I can figure out why Donna's tablet is acting up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------

